# Carpet cleaner recommendations?



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

My Hoover Steam cleaner up and died yesterday. We have repaired it many times over the last 6 years, but this time it is really dead. So I looked on line for a replacement and was a bit overwhelmed at the choices that were not available years ago.


So, opinions please, on carpet cleaners vs. these new steam sanitizer thingys. I have the typical kids-on-a-farm-tracking-in-chicken-poo, kitty-and-doggie-messes. The cats massacred a baby rabbit under my daughters bed. The poodle will not 'go' out in the snow. And no I cannot just replace the carpet (entire house) with laminate just yet. 

Thanks everyone...

Tilly


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I just rented one from King Soopers...did a really nice job...I had a $10 off coupon so it was only $15.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I've heard a lot of people say that the steam sanitizers don't work well on carpets. I've had Bissells and Hoovers and had good cleaning from both. I finally got rid of all the carpets about 5-6 years ago (maybe more?), and will never go back to carpets again!


----------

